# Water in hydraulics and transmission



## Mpup (Jun 6, 2020)

Just bought a 1972 Ford 4000 diesel with 727 loader. We had about 8" of rain one night last week and now I'm seeing milky fluids (trans and hyd). I see the transmission and hydraulics hold prox 8 gallons apiece. Does anyone know prox. how much the 727 loader adds to this? Also will the Tractor Supply J20A fluid work for this? https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...al-vp2040014?solr=1&cm_vc=-10005&st=j20a plus 
I'll probably drain and fill, run 25-50 hours and drain and fill again. So if I can use the cheaper fluid I want to go that route. Not sure how else to get the contaminated fluids out of the system. Needless to say this ole girl will be under cover in the future. Thanks in advance for all responses.


----------



## PattiAnn (Aug 10, 2020)

I have a Ford 4000 3 cylinder 8 speed in which the transmission has water in the fluid. It appears the differential fluid is ok/isn't milky. 
I assume the transmission and the Differential/Hydraulic fluids are separated some how? Is the transmission and Hydraulic fluids the same type or different? 
Hope you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

One way to get water out of a hydraulic system is to find someone that has a "hydraulic filter buggy"....










Happens more often than you think and a lot of heavy equipment shops/dealers have $7,000 filter buggies like the picture above to solve the problem. Not unusual for a big piece of heavy equipment to have a 75-100 gallon hydraulic tank. At $6-$12 a gallon (depending on type) they don't want to just dump it in a waste oil tank, even though it does burn really nice in a waste oil furnace


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

PattiAnn said:


> I have a Ford 4000 3 cylinder 8 speed in which the transmission has water in the fluid. It appears the differential fluid is ok/isn't milky.
> I assume the transmission and the Differential/Hydraulic fluids are separated some how? Is the transmission and Hydraulic fluids the same type or different?
> Hope you don't mind me asking.


Transmission and rear axle (hydraulics) are separated, but you can use the same type of oil in them. Choose a UTF (Universal Transmission Fluid) that meet the Ford specifications 134D, and is suited for systems with wet brakes. The manuals have specifications that are outdated today, this type of oil is used by most owners.

Check the cover of the transmission.
If the rubber boots at the bottom of the sticks are worn (or gone?), get new ones. Search for C5NN7277D.
Get a new gasket for the cover, soak it good in oil before you put it on. Search for 82004680.
Check that there is not an opening where water can get in where the two wires go in to the safety switch.
Check that the sealing washer for the filler plug is OK. Types differ.

Find a bucket large enough and put it upside down over the sticks when tractor is parked.

Owner's Manuals:
https://www.tractorforum.com/manuals/ford-2000-3000-4000-5000-operators-service-manual.2/
http://www.ntractorclub.com/manuals... and LCG Tractors 2000,3000,4000,and 5000.pdf

Shop Manual:
https://www.tractorforum.com/manuals/ford-2000-3000-4000-3-cyl-1-65-12-74-shop-manual.6/


Note that there were changes made to 4000 during production. 1965 to March 31 1968 is the first Pre Force or 6X, April 1 1968 and onwards is the Force or 6Y. This means that you can end up with wrong parts (some differs). There were also some minor changes done at other dates. Find out the model and year to be safe.
Check these links to find your numbers (shows 2000 and 3000, but same for a 4000):

http://www.springfieldbiz.com/oaktree/rhcodes_serial.html


----------

